# Lithium Trolling Motor Battery Voltage



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> The charger is giving me a warning light saying the battery voltage is too low to charge. How can I boost the voltage up to get the charger to accept it? I was thinking I could disconnect the batter and use a lithium jump starter pack to give it some juice, then reconnect the battery and hopefully get it to charge


I take a fully charged 12v (13.3v Optima Blue Top D34M) and hook jumper cables up to the lithium then hook the charger up to the 12v for about ten minutes. This gets the lithium out of the low voltage mode and you can start directly charging the lithium.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Ended up getting it fixed


----------

